# Good place to get curly wing flies



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

as above really, i just want a good value reliable livefood shop.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

here buy 5 and free post 1.99 each 
​


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

lynneowen1 said:


> here buy 5 and free post 1.99 each
> ​


they dont stock curly wings


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

do! Livefoods For Good - Suppliers of Livefoods for Reptiles, Amphibians and Other Exotic Pets


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

lynneowen1 said:


> do! Livefoods For Good - Suppliers of Livefoods for Reptiles, Amphibians and Other Exotic Pets


Thats fruit flies, not curly wings


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

link says ...fruit flies and curly wings..flightless f.f


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I can only see fruit flies for sale though................wierd.


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

says flightless f.f aka curly wing.....


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I wouldn't bother with LivefoodsForGood for CurlyWings.

They seemed to be the only online shop showing them as in stock when we needed some in summer, they didn't have them in stock at all, we waited around 3 months before they just gave us our money back.

:whistling2:
Good luck finding some tho!!! Try the dendroworld forum those chaps might know 
Lotte***


----------



## Blackmelo (Jan 12, 2009)

Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper sell curly wings. Good prices too considering its free postage on livefood orders over £5. I ordered some once and they hatched a few days later.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

silverlight ball python stocks both also , curly wings and fruit flys

ballpython.tk

hes a great lad , pm him and ask about his stock levels if you wish


----------

